

Hacker News demographics (by Quantcast) - JayNeely
http://www.quantcast.com/news.ycombinator.com#demographics

======
ScottWhigham
WTF are those demographics trying to tell me? I can't for the life of me
figure out what the No Kids/Has Kids metric means.

No Kids 0-17 Has Kids 0-17

No Kids 0-2 Has Kids 0-2

What?

